# NLxBB hydroponic grow



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello my fellow growers! As you know my first grow was a bust with only one plant and it was male (in the freezer to be cremated later into hash).

I'm a persistent person so I am starting a new grow. I have 10 Northern lights x big bud seeds. I soaked them for 24hrs and then put them in a paper towel in a tupperware for a day. (pic 1)

As soon as the majority showed me an opening in the casing I put them in rockwool plugs (which I first soaked in "rockwool soak solution" sample given to me by my local hydroponic dealer. (pic 2)

Tonight I placed the plugs in 3 inch net pots and put them in my caddy. (pic 3) This is where they will stay until it is time for them to change to the flowering stage. At that time I hope that Stoney Bud and I will have collaborated on the ebb and flow that will work in the space I have.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 17, 2006)

hey looks like you have a nice setup going there hope to to see more.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2006)

*Well it's a bummer your one and only plant that you grew last time had to be a male. With ten seeds this time around your gonna get some nice females i can see it now. :aok:  Will be following your grow from beginning to end. GREEN MOJO to ya.  *


----------



## Treebeard (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey, nice set up you got there, cant wait to see the end result


----------



## sgtsmoke (Nov 18, 2006)

hey guys.
i grew some bbxnl last grow.all i can say is mmmmm tasty.buds where big and tasty.i did mine in dirt,im gonna watch this grow i want to c the diff


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 18, 2006)

Just like babies, these are growing quickly..7 sprouts at this time.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 19, 2006)

The reason for the tape is that I bought this set up used from someone on Ebay and obviously they changed a few things and kept what they wanted.  When they cut these holes for 3" netpots they cut 3" holes...DOH...not 2 7/8 or close to it... so I'm having to tape these netpots in.

I have 7 sprouts and one more that just cracked, making me a very happy grower.  pH is 5.5, ppm 550 (dyna-grow), temp 84 degrees (I won't let it get any hotter), humity is 54%.  They will stay in this environment until they are a foot tall and at that time I will have my ebb & flow going for flowering.

The fourth picture is my one that looks sickly.  Could be a number of variables, like when I put the first netpot in it fell into the water..DOH, this could be that one, or nute burn...?

I've lowered my  light again, such a fine line of lumens vs heat.  I don't want the plants to stretch too much but don't want to cook them either.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

Seems like I have seen 3.25 net pots somewhere,  If you wanted, you could probably make one that fits (tupperware).  Doin' great!


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 26, 2006)

I couldn't stand the lid anymore on my chamber so I made a new one. I was in a hurry when I did it and forgot to paint the lid, so for now I just cut some white plastic, cheezy but oh well.

I have 7 seedlings; 3 large, 3 smaller, 1 retard (there's always one in a crowd  ).  I put a pic below to show the distance between plant and light, they're spacing quite nicely.

400watt MH 18/6, tap water, no nutes, pH 5.5, <200 ppm.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 26, 2006)

WooHoo go RAV go:clap:  color looks great!

Never know, plant retards can turn around and shock ya later , don't give up on her .


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have heard that you dont want to keep your rockwool exposed to light because it will grow algae is this true?


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 26, 2006)

TotalNoobie15, we were discussing just that in a different thread.  Read this:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7415


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

totalnoobie15 said:
			
		

> I have heard that you dont want to keep your rockwool exposed to light because it will grow algae is this true?


 
Algae does not hurt nething puts ph up a lil bit.... but so does root growth... what is a person to do... cover all their rockwool w/ poly? screw that... i have drip stakes in my wool.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 5, 2006)

Day 21... Plants are taking off.  The plants were practically touching the glass on the light so I moved it up 3 inches.  They are now 9" tall. pH 5.8; ppm 729 using Dyna-Grow, 400 watt MH light running 20/4, I could go 24/0 but I want to keep the stress down so I figured I'd give them a 4 hour nap and let my ballast rest also.  Temp is running a constant 78 degrees with 38% humidity.  I've stopped the bubblers as the roots are now all good and it will be less I have to deal with pH flucuations.

My first pic shows the leaves on one plant that are wet... what is that? is it resin? I don't recall ever seeing this happen before.


----------



## KADE (Dec 5, 2006)

Everything looks good... no.. everything looks great actually....except you are growing DWC rite? Those bubblers need to be going all the time... when that water loses its oxygen, root rot and pythium can and will occur. (you don't want that.. believe me)

The moisture you notice on leaves is usually from the leaf above it... leaves transpire through the bottom of leaves... so if 2 are close together the one on the bottom will get wet... won't have your resin showing until you are lighting 12/12.

Ph will go up as root mass grows bigger... and ph will go down as water is used up and nutes/salts remain... I find in hydro mine goes up way more then down... I add 40 drops of 85% ph down a day to 40 liters of res water.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 6, 2006)

I need the bubblers going even though I have a 12" long air stone?  Thanks for clearing up the wet leaves...that makes perfect sense now.


----------



## KADE (Dec 6, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> I need the bubblers going even though I have a 12" long air stone? Thanks for clearing up the wet leaves...that makes perfect sense now.


 
Ok, so u have air stones w/o air blowing through them? Or u mean those time release dohickeythingies?
To make things easier.... you NEEEED well aerated water. Basically... if u dont have water pouring into the res... or air blowing through the water... or add h202... u want to.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 8, 2006)

Here, this is what I mean... I have bubblers on top dripping about 1 drop every 2-3 seconds...almost off and then a 12" air stone blowing air in the tub (pulled air stone up so I could photo it. It sits on the bottom.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 11, 2006)

Time for weekly pics.  Twice I have gone to check on the plants and they have grown outrageously tall.  Unfortunately, their node spacing was very good, now they are about 2" apart.  I've changed nothing. Still using MH 400watts 20/4. pH is 5.9, ppm 650. Temp 75-78 degrees, humidity 38-42%. Plants range 12-18" height.  I topped the two tallest.  You can see in the pics they are looking more like celery these days!!! :cry:  I am seeing alternating nodes in the third picture. Should I start HPS lighting 12/12 or wait one more week?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2006)

*Your ladies are looking great. It all depends on when ya want to flower them. You have to remember they are gonna stretch about 1 to 2 feet once ya put them into flower.   Your doing a great job keep it up. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 11, 2006)

Great setup, everything looks great!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 11, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> Here, this is what I mean... I have bubblers on top dripping about 1 drop every 2-3 seconds...almost off and then a 12" air stone blowing air in the tub (pulled air stone up so I could photo it. It sits on the bottom.



I think there may be some confusion on terminology.

Bubblers are the air stones at the bottom of the DWC system containers. Air bubbles through them.

Drip tubes or Drip outlets are what drip water onto the top of the root base.

So, when you say you have bubblers dripping, you mean drip outlets on the top of the root system, right?


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, again SB is right on the money.  I was using the incorrect terminology.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 13, 2006)

Today I ventured into the celery stalk caddy and took 15 clones.  I color coded each mother plant and the three clones I took from each so perhaps later I can tell which has been the great producer. They are in a clone box that has a computer fan and flor light.  

I put my plants into darkness and will start the HPS lighting and bloom nutes tomorrow.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 13, 2006)

wow nice can't wait to see the bud


----------



## StonedCold (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wondering how this grow is going.  It has been a few days and I'm antsy because as my first grow attempt, I will be using NLXBB.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 20, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> Today I ventured into the celery stalk caddy and took 15 clones.


You'll find that if you leave about half as much leaf on your clones, you'll have much better luck with them. Don't feel bad. Everyone always starts with clones that are too big and have too many fan leaves on them. It's a natural tendency to assume that the more leaf, the better they will grow, when exactly the opposite is true, to a point.

Clones don't need very much leaf. Too much, and they transpire too much instead of making roots, they try to feed the leaf.

You want the center new growth and about two fan leaves on each clone. I have some that are just now ready to pot. Each of them has about 4 inches of roots on them.

Here's a pic of them. Notice how much leaf I left on them:


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry it has been so long since I last post... holidays... anyhoo, I set the plants to flowering and they're doing great.  One showed Male so he and his matching clones were put to hash rest.  The others are doing well.  I will post a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok here is the update, late as it is... Dec 18th day 35 pH 5.8; ppm 759; using HPS lights 12on/12off. T 79 with 46 humidity.  Using dyna-bloom along with Top max bloom stimulator and some Sugar Daddy.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 25, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> One showed Male so he and his matching clones were put to hash rest.


 
What do you mean by this? You cannot make hash when no trichs exist....
Your grow is looking great though!


----------



## StonedCold (Dec 26, 2006)

If I understand your setup correct, you are using a drip system with bubbler bucket.  If that is right, I was wondering how long you leave your dipper on/off for?  Example:  15 mins on for every hour off...


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 26, 2006)

after the roots are established in the water I turn them the lowest I can and when I put to flower I turned off the 
drippers to bring down the humidity. So far so good  

Question above about hash. The male plant I am told has much less THC but they do have some, so with this ice method it doesn't hurt to toss in the male leaves. I've not ever made hash, just reading up, this will be new to me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*Everything is looking great. Now comes the part we all love the most. Watching them buds get big fat and frosty. Keep up the great work.  *


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Dec 29, 2006)

I've had a few people ask about my drip system so I'll post pics and websites where products are to make your own quite cheaply.

My set up was a pre assembled set up.  But I'll show you links of what to buy to make your own.  You can get these items at any pet/aquarium store. 

the tubing: http://www.aquariumguys.com/airlinetubing3.html

T-valves: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=TH225

I have one 12" airstone: http://www.aquariumguys.com/sab12ai.html

The drip heads: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=121010B I've not had luck looking for the heads I have, but that is probably a good thing as mine will clog after a bit, so maybe these newer ones are what you are looking for.  These heads look like they point right down to your medium, so no light, no algae  . 

Worm's way also has kits that are inexpensive, if it were me I'd probably buy one of their kits.  Your pump (80gph) will probably do just fine as they don't need a lot of water they are "weeds".

I have not bought anything from these sites, I'm just using it to give you visuals.

Second picture is the box as it came from the company. I put white plastic on top to help reflect light.  I just used t's (the t to the pump I put the point down through a hole I drilled into the lid which attaches to the tubing going to the pump in the water). in a tub (10 gallon)this size, I would recommend no more than 4 plants as they get in each others way when growing.

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 2, 2007)

Day 49; 3rd week flowering

Plants are doing great.  Got a little nute burn but I figured that is my fault due to increasing the nutes for flowering.  T 73, humidity 40%, pH 5.8, PPM 850. Plants are approx. 33" tall.
I got one clone that is by far surpassing the others...guess I found my mother plant  .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

*Wow R68 those ladies are really starting to take off on ya and may i say they are looking great. Keep up the great work my friend and you will be smoking before ya know it.  *


----------



## KADE (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks real good to me!


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 3, 2007)

So happy to see you stuck with it after the male, working with clones from now on is gonna be smooooth sailing.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your help and advise.  I made two new reservoir tubs, one for 2 mothers and one for 10 clones.  They are sitting under the cfl while the others are flowering.  This way they each have their special nutrients.  I'll post pictures next week.


----------



## StonedCold (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Rav.  Just wondering how much your little babies are smelling up the joint, no pun intended?  I've heard mixed things about BBXNL smelling a ton, to barely at all.  Looking great though.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 9, 2007)

This is my first grow to make it to budding but it does smell.  I have Una in small bowls throughout the house and I have 3 ionizers one large one in the room, one in my bedroom and one near the cat box.  When company comes over I usually get a little notice and will turn off the fans and Oust the house.  I find it to be a pleasant smell but if the wrong person were to take a whiff I would not like the consequences.  I've had some stuff I have bought just opening the ziplock bag that is stronger smelling than these 4 plants but it does have a certain smell.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 12, 2007)

Day 56 4th week flowering

My NLXBB is doing well for all my flub-ups with the nutes ( see picture below, leaves have "bumps" on them and some burn). This being my first grow to make it to flowering. I have four ladies and two are definitely doing better than the other two but I think that is because I didn't really consider I would have 4 plants in my caddy and perhaps would be better with two that have been topped a couple of times. 
  They are drinking about a gallon a day, every other day I add water + dyna-bloom, top max, sugar daddy to make the pH 5.5, ppm is 1100, the temp is regular at 74 with 40% humidity.  HPS lights 12/12 still budding, with white "tenacles".  This is just the waiting time... I have two clones that have taken off from the other clones so I've made them my mother plants and I have quite a few clones.  All are color coded to match the large plants.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 13, 2007)

*Whats going on R68. We all have problems with our first grow that's how we learn. Crap we are still making mistakes and still learning about this killer plant we all love to smoke a year later. That's right we have only been growing for 1 year. Anyway your ladies are looking great and so are your babies. Keep up the great work my friend.  *


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 23, 2007)

Day 63; 5th week flowering

I didn't post last week, the plants are filling in nicely.  I was concerned about over-nute but they are doing well and I didn't want to shock them so I left them be.  so no changes this week.


Today is my plants 70th day, 6 weeks into flowering.  Sticking with my grow plan.  I had to dump all the water and replace it with tap. 69ppm 5.5pH.  I hope I am doing this right as from my readings I should have no nutes the last two weeks and this strain a hybrid of Indica and Sativa should harvest in 8 weeks.  

My question is... it was a big ordeal to pick up the plants and I had another tub i set them in while I dumped the reservoir tub.  Then I placed it back and got the fresh water in it.  Putting the plants back was no easy task and I ended up bending a couple of the cola's.  Is there an easier way????


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks great to me. I would be very interested to know what kind of yield you got when its all said and done.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 24, 2007)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> Day 63; 5th week flowering
> 
> I didn't post last week, the plants are filling in nicely. I was concerned about over-nute but they are doing well and I didn't want to shock them so I left them be. so no changes this week.
> 
> ...


 
Could install a drain valve, use an aquarium siphon, wet/dry shopvac, small water pump. They make a small siphon water pump that attaches to a drill, can find them at 'the depot'.  Ladies look very nice.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, thank you all for explaining to me what the hole in the water pump is for... I'd put duct tape over it when I was using it for my drippers... ((DOH)).  

I found my kids' interplay microscope and wanted to share pics of the trichomes.  it only gives 10x, 60x and 200x.  Was hoping for 30 but no such luck, but this way I can show you what I see.  Enjoy ... one more week to wait for trichomes to get a little ambery...?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking good Rav.

Nice and clear looking still. Next week, you'll even have more!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

*It's a bit hard to tell by the pics R68. My eyes arn't as good as they use to be.   Remember 8 weeks is the flowering time on them ladies so anytime after that you should beable to harvest. Just keep an eye on them trichromes. *


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh So Lovely.... remember back above I'd said that I bent some of the colas...?  Well one branch I cut and hung it, dried it and tonight... ((like the wait of the birth of a baby I swear it is!!)) smoked some of it :48: .  It is early bud ...giddy like, citrus, not harsh... Will let you know more later, I'm enjoying this wave :headbang:


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 1, 2007)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrravishing!!

Hello!  How's it going?

Well, great to see how you're doing here.  I love the micro setup.  I gotta agree with TBG,  you need a little more magnification and resolution,  but I LOVE the ingenuity!  This is really awesome.  It potentially solves problems of motion, field of view, portability, etc.  Thank you!

RE: Grown vs. sold.  I quickly learned that even my worst attempts at bud surpass most that was ever sold to me.   Now I schmoke the top colas only....... ah life!


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok here are pics.  Day 77 - I harvested the one plant as it was looking sugary and the sample we tried from it, we liked a lot. The first two pics should be the cabinet I have it hanging in.  In the container is the one cola we cut and dried earlier and tried last night.  the boxes are cut up leaves saving for hash.

The next picture is the 3 plants still in the caddy and the close up is a bud on one of the plants still in the caddy.
pH 5.9 ppm 200 no nutes, plain water, HPS 12/12 temp 74 42% humidity.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Rav can you do me a favor and tell me how much of bud did you get  in grams or  oz.    wet and dry if you can 
thank you  its awesome


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 1, 2007)

all of it? or my longest branch?  just bud?  I've not bought a scale cuz I am growing just for me, but if you let me know I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Rav... very nice top colas!   Nice finish, the stats on your final mix look good.. the buds looks sugary.  Check, check check!


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 2, 2007)

Amazing!  You know people... I love this place.  I really really do.  My fiance just doesn't understand my love and passion for this "growing thing".  To read these and to have everyone be as excited as me is so freakin wonderful!  Rock on.  Smoke on.  **** the oppressive, corrupt governments.  Damn it I love Mary Jane and every one else who feels that way as well.:heart:


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, very nice grow by the way... got kinda carried away there.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2007)

*Congrats on a very fine harvest R68. Nothing better than growing and smoking your own bud. How much longer do ya think the other ladies have before ya take them down? What do ya have planned for next grow? Great job.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Rav, those are some FINE looking buds! After their cure, you're gonna have a lot of great smoke!

Whatcha growing next???


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll use my microscope one more time to look at the resin glands this weekend, but for convenience I'll take the other plants down this weekend. 

Funny you should ask... I already got 2 NLxBB clones under 400 MH lights in the closet.  Been working on this closet for some time... I had white paint in my hair last week LOL.  I'm going to sell the Caddy, I bought it used and it was great to teach me, but now I have the closet.

After these two clones, I'll be taking the summer off as God knows I'll have enough smoke for some time and it gets so hot in the summer, it is just not worth fighting the heat.  Besides we got racing to deal with.

Thank you all for sharing your experiences and wisdom!!!


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 2, 2007)

here's pics of my clones and mothers


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 2, 2007)

This is my mother plant.  I have topped her once.  I put a black twist on it where I think it should be topped again, is that right?  And if so, that would make two clones? The plant stands 9" after the cut it would be 8"


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry the picture is fuzzy.  One day of drying weighed 3.25oz.  Dried should be about an ounce.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry...again, forgot the picture!!!


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah,  the loss of water and the cuttin' some more of the stemmage... about right.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 2, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 8, 2007)

the three plants harvested last week gave 4.25 oz. dried. All is curing nicely in the jar ((ahhhhhhhhh)).


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2007)

man you save your self a lot of money


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 9, 2007)

Just so you know, axial or top cuttings can sometimes take up to an additional week to root...depending on the strain.  Something about the highly mobile nutrient Nitrogen.

Also, if you wanna, a couple days before taking your cuttings, give the mom a light dose of bloom ferts...a little extra P will promote rooting in those cuts.

Nice harvest Rav, smoke one for me baby!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2007)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> the three plants harvested last week gave 4.25 oz. dried. All is curing nicely in the jar ((ahhhhhhhhh)).


*Congrats Rav!*

Man oh man, you'll be smokin like crazy now!


----------



## theyorker (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow Rav.  Great grow and congrats on your dried bud.  You gotta be lovin it!!!


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Feb 10, 2007)

This is will be my last post on this grow... Thank you all for your support and advice... it was hella fun.  the first pic is all but .75 ounce, the 2nd pic is the bud my honey picked out to keep aside and 3rd is a close up of a bud.  eace:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 11, 2007)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> This is will be my last post on this grow... Thank you all for your support and advice... it was hella fun. the first pic is all but .75 ounce, the 2nd pic is the bud my honey picked out to keep aside and 3rd is a close up of a bud. eace:


 
Just a note: That weed looks like it's packed into that jar real tight. If it's not cured TOTALLY, when you open the jar, it won't get air to the bottom or equally throughout the plant matter. It's better to fill the jars loosely about 2/3 of the way up. That way, the air can circulate well among the plant matter and pull off the moisture.

You've had one hell of a learning experience with this grow. I want to congratulate you on your fantastic trip from having never grown to being a first time harvester. I've been impressed with your enthusiasm and your ability to learn and adapt quickly. I see you becoming a seasoned grower with lots of advice to share with others here in the future.

Thanks for your part in making this a better place to be and good luck on the next grow!


----------



## lowrent_aria (Feb 14, 2007)

Ravishing68, those r bee-u-tee-full! My name is lowrent_aria & this is my first grow & I'm loving all the people involved in this community & as soon as I find out how to get pix of my babies up, I'll be able to start charting their (as well as my) journey. If you can assisst me in transferring my photos to this site-for I don't know how to send pictures to post here at MP, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you & keep up the good work! lowrent_aria.


----------

